# F1 2011 PC: Warnung vor Spieler "TriGGlety" (mit Beweisvideo)



## FHen1979 (11. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

normalerweise gehört es nicht zum guten Ton, andere Spieler anzuschwärzen, aber einigen oder vielen von euch könnte ein Fahrer Namens "TriGGlety" ein Begriff sein.

Habe heute extra mit dem MSI Afterburner ein Video aufgenommen, was es dokumentiert und bei Youtube hochgeladen.
F1 2011 - TriGGlety unfair Driver (only 1 Example of many things) - YouTube


Am Start in Brasilen war ich eventuell etwas optimistisch, aber er war eh auf anderer Linie. Bei Zeitindex 0.50 - 0.55 etwa sieht man seine Aktion 1...da ich den Typ aus vielen Rennen kenne, kann ich sagen, daß dies kein Verbremser war. Bei Zeitindex 2.15 - 2.25 ca. sieht man die nächste Aktion.

Spricht man ihn drauf an, wird er in englischer Sprache ausfallend, behauptet alle anderen seien immer schuld bzw. wird beleidigend und driftet mit seiner Wortwahl ab...d.h. als er die deutsche Flagge bei mir sah, wurde auf die Deutsche Geschichte verwiesen...

Ausstimmen in der Lobby blockiert er häufig durch blitzschnelles hin & her stimmen bei der Strecke.

Mods, Admins: falls mein Posting gegen Regeln verstößt, schickt mir bitte eine kleine PN. Ich möchte nur vor einer unfairen Person warnen.

Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## Gamefruit93 (11. November 2011)

Warum machst du so einen Thread?
Ist ja ganz nett, aber würden wir über jeden Spieler der schummelt oder blöd spielt n Thread machen, würde das Forum in Protestschreien untergehen.
Das soll dich jetzt nicht persönlich angreifen aber solche Threads nutzen nicht allzuviel.


----------



## steffen0278 (11. November 2011)

Das Problem ist, das sich zwar alle aufregen, aber nix gegen machen. Ich hab das Thema schon in der SimRacing Gemeinde angesprochen. Was man braucht, das ist eine Seite mit Crashkiddis und Cheater. Natürlich nur mit Beweisvideos. Somit könnte man solche Typer direkt bannen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. November 2011)

Er hat dich halt weggerammt.
Hat Schumacher auch schon mal gemacht und ist so Weltmeister geworden, also normaler Rennalltag. 
Ich würde mich keinen Kopf machen, solche Typen kommen und gehen. Die Leute, die auf Rennen aus sind, bleiben.


----------



## Xion4 (11. November 2011)

Ist ja recht amüsant, gerade du beim Start hast dich ja auch nicht ganz sauber verhalten  Aber egal, ich kann den Frust verstehen, aber wenn jemand halt eh abgeschlagen eine Runde hinten ist und rumblödelt, und du weisst wie er drauf ist, warum machst du es ihm so einfach?


----------



## DOC2602 (11. November 2011)

trigglety ist aber auch sehr bekannt für solche sachen, deswegen gehe ich immer sofort aus einer lobby raus wenn er drin ist


----------



## night (11. November 2011)

benutz doch mal öfter KERS


----------



## boyka (13. November 2011)

vieleicht kann er das spiel einfach noch nicht?

zb. ich habe Gran turismo 5 online gespielt. mit einem auto was ich noch nicht kannte. in monza f1 strecke. die ich seit jahren kenne. richtig gut sogar

gucke seit 1992 f1 und spiele seit f1 (sess. 94. psone) f1.

aber bin über die strecke geeiert. wie nix gutes. wahr mehr ab  als auf der strecke.


----------



## 1975jassi (14. November 2011)

gibt halt Leute sie können nicht anders...


----------



## Own3r (9. Januar 2012)

Ich grabe diesen Thread mal auf, da dieser Typ mir gerade über den Weg gelaufen ist. Es war auch in F1 2011, wo er nur gecrashed hat.
Ich finde solche Leute sollten gebanned werden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2012)

Grundsätzlich stimme ich meinem Vorredner zu, grenzt es aber global gesehen als Sisyphusarbeit. Beispiele wie diese gibt es -_leider_-unzählige. Wenn ihr faire Rennen wollt, orientiert euch nach einer Clan-Mitgliedschaft, wo in geschlossenen Lobbys gefahren wird, zum Bleistift: Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V. O.K., da werden _echte_ Sim-Schwerkaliber gefahren, wie vorgenannt, ein _Beispiel_.


----------

